# help me!! where do i start??



## char (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi there,

I am totally new so I have a few questions if anyone wouldn't mind helping.

I am 211 lbs age 40 and want to completely change my lifestyle. I'm fed up being fat and am really motivated into doing something about this. Ultimately my goal is to have a body like Caitlin rice! Lol. I'm sure I can do it with hard work and determination.

Currently I am on a keto diet to lose the weight. Am I right in thinking that I need to get the weight of before I start lifting? I've never been in a gym before so I'm going to be a bit embarrassed at 1st! What's the best approach that I should take?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lift weights while you're getting the weight off so you'll have a good shape when it's off.Muscle burns calories so the more muscle you have the more calories will get burned by just having muscle.My Fitness Pal is a really good app to log your food/calories so you know exactly what you're eating and whether to up or lower calories/carbs etc.Don't be embarrassed about going to the gym,the first time I went I looked like I hadn't eaten for a few years lol.Stick with it and good luck,it's worth it


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

You can start lifting straight away mate,it will help you to lose the weight.


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Depends how tall you are.. if you are 7' then 211lb is really skinny...

Also, doesnt say if you are male or female...

Bit weird if you are a bloke and want to look like this...


----------



## char (Jun 25, 2014)

OK thanks! I guess I'll be going down the local gym tomorrow then to join up!, do I need to worry about macros if im doing keto? I'm sticking to 20g carbs per day?


----------



## char (Jun 25, 2014)

Ha ha that would be weird, I'm a female!! Oh and I'm 5ft 3


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

We'll done for taking the first step, personally I wouldn't do keto (cuz I hated doing it) but the most important thing is whatever direction you choose, you commit to it, focus and remain dedicated.

Im guessing your quite big and the first few lbs may sorta just drop off but don't be disheartened when the going gets tough  it almost certainly will at some point.

Keep a good attitude through the hard times and you'll be amazed at what you can achieve, you just gota give it time!


----------



## echorley (Jan 26, 2014)

Her @char congratulations on wanting to change your lifestyle, I decided the same thing almost 2 years ago and would NEVER go back! 

Definitely get into the weights section, I was crazy nervous when I first stepped into a gym and it took a little while before I felt comfortable but it's certainly worth getting out of your comfort zone for!

It took a good 6 weeks before I noticed any difference in myself, other than feeling totally exhausted and I was close to giving up on a couple of occasions but determination and dedication and loving my results have kept me going, be sure to stick with it!

Good luck!


----------

